# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با زبان C و ++C >  مشکل در run شدن برنامه در کامپایلر code block

## /mehdi/

سلام خسته نباشید
کدهای که مینویسم و یا خود کد دیفالت برنامه وقتی روی ران کلیک میکنم اجرا نمیشن
ارورهای که میده مربوط به کامپایلر هست
"test - Debug": The compiler's setup (GNU GCC Compiler) is invalid, so Code::Blocks cannot find/run the compiler.
Probably the toolchain path within the compiler options is not setup correctly?! (Do you have a compiler installed?)
Goto "Settings->Compiler...->Global compiler settings->GNU GCC Compiler->Toolchain executables" and fix the compiler's setup.
Skipping...
Nothing to be done (all items are up-to-date).

Target uses an invalid compiler; run aborted
به مسیری که گفته رفتم ولی نمیدونم چطور باید تنظیم کنم
ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید که چطور کامپایلر رو نصب کنم که برنامه run بشه

تشکر

----------


## pmm1024@gmail.com

با سلام
می توانید از امکان Reset defaults استفاده نمایید،استفاده از این امکان باعث می شود شخصی سازی های کامپایلر حذف گردد و شناسایی خودکار کامپایلر فعال شود.
برای دسترسی به این امکان وارد نرم افزار شوید و ابتدا Setting و سپس Compiler And Debugger را انتخاب نمایید.

----------


## omid_kma

سیستم عاملتون چیه؟ ویندوز یا لینوکس؟

----------


## /mehdi/

> سیستم عاملتون چیه؟ ویندوز یا لینوکس؟


ویندوز 7 هست

----------


## /mehdi/

> با سلام
> می توانید از امکان Reset defaults استفاده نمایید،استفاده از این امکان باعث می شود شخصی سازی های کامپایلر حذف گردد و شناسایی خودکار کامپایلر فعال شود.
> برای دسترسی به این امکان وارد نرم افزار شوید و ابتدا Setting و سپس Compiler And Debugger را انتخاب نمایید.


این گزینه توی تنظیمات نبود / ورژن نرم افزار 13.12 هست

----------


## omid_kma

CodeBlocks همراه با mingw رو دانلود کردید یا نسخه بدون mingw ؟(این جا http://www.codeblocks.org/downloads/binaries فایل codeblocks-13.12mingw-setup.exe یا codeblocks-13.12-setup.exe ؟)

----------


## /mehdi/

> CodeBlocks همراه با mingw رو دانلود کردید یا نسخه بدون mingw ؟(این جا http://www.codeblocks.org/downloads/binaries فایل codeblocks-13.12mingw-setup.exe یا codeblocks-13.12-setup.exe ؟)


هر دو نسخه رو نصب کردم هردو به همین سبک بودن
در حال حاظر این نصب هستش
codeblocks-13.12mingw-setup-TDM-GCC-481

----------


## zero_ox

ورژن که مشکلی نداره مسیر هم همونی هست که تو اررو پست اول گفته  برو همون چا یه با ر Reset defults  روز بزن بعد Auto-detect رو بزن اگر مسیرپیش فرض باشه C:\Program Files\CodeBlocks\MinGW نباید مشکلی داشته باشی ولی اگر اینکاررو کردی درست نشد یه مرتبه نرم افزار رو پاک کن وپوشه temp رو خالی کن C:\Users\user khodeton maslan Administrator \AppData\Local\Temp  بعد دوباره نصب کن اگرویندوزتون هم Administrator نیست رو فایل exe راست کلیک کنید بعد نصب کنید نرم افزاررو ..

----------


## mehran34

پیشنهاد میکنم کلا اگر بااین برنامه مشکل داشتید حتما حتما  :لبخند گشاده!:  پاکش کنید کامل و از اول نصب کنید من هر وقت باهاش به مشکل بر خوردم با این کار مشکلم برطرف شده 
موفق باشید  :قلب:

----------


## abbasc

سلام من وقتی میخام کد دیفلتمو اجرا کنم عرور زیرو میده
Project/Target: "AAS - Debug":
  The compiler's setup (GNU GCC Compiler) is invalid, so Code::Blocks cannot find/run the compiler.
  Probably the toolchain path within the compiler options is not setup correctly?!
  Do you have a compiler installed?
Goto "Settings->Compiler...->Global compiler settings->GNU GCC Compiler->Toolchain executables" and fix the compiler's setup.


Tried to run compiler executable 'C:\MinGW/bin/gcc.exe', but failed!


Skipping...
Nothing to be done (all items are up-to-date).

----------

